# Calf Manna



## VickieB (Jun 12, 2013)

How much Calf Manna do you feed weaned kits before dispatch date?


----------



## brentr (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't feed kits any calf manna at any time; I supplement my nursing does with 1-1.5 tablespoons once daily starting on day of kindle.  Supplement is tapered off as kits get closer to weaning so doe doesn't have any issues drying off her milk supply at weaning.

My grow out rabbits just get regular pellets and grass hay.


----------



## nawma (Jun 13, 2013)

I feed calf manna to my pregnant does and continue till kits are weaned but dont feed any to kits once they are weaned. I free feed the kits till they are 12 weeks and headed to freezer camp.


----------



## VickieB (Jun 13, 2013)

I was reading a description of Calf Manna and it was mentioned that it was used to help firm up a rabbit if it was "too soft for the show ring."  What makes a rabbit too soft? If I were to feed some to my rabbits that are in the grow out cage would it make them less tender when they were in the "table stage"?


----------



## nawma (Jun 14, 2013)

I dont know for sure but it seems to make sense that higher protein content would build stronger muscles. If thats true then maybe the secret to the calf manna is a balance between good nutrition for doe while pregnant and nursing and too much protein for kits to produce desired tenderness on table.


----------



## VickieB (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, the babies are no longer getting the Calf Manna!


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

a half a tablespoon a day


----------

